
Protesters In Baltimore Pulled Down a Columbus Statue And Into The Harbor - kf
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/skbaer/baltimore-christopher-columbus-statue-toppled
======
kf
Shortened buzzfeed’s title. I’m glad a group did this. San Franciscans failed
to get Columbus in the water on Juneteenth because the city of San Francisco
took the statue down after the nose had already been cut off the morning
before protestors were going to.

